# A True Time Capsule (Ontario, Canada - July 2014)



## jerm IX (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome to The Time Capsule House, one of Ontario's most interesting and well preserved abandoned farmhouses.

The location specifics and family history have been a well kept secret amongst the small handful of explorers in the know, and I will maintain that same level of secrecy.

Even amidst the secrecy though, the house's contents, many of them still in place, give us a tiny glimpse into who these people were. They were a multi-generational family farming the land. They were collectors of many an item. They were very well read, intellectual folks, with a predilection for religion and philosophy. They were also an overtly musical family. Most importantly, they clearly loved each other. And now, they are gone forever.

I could add further narrative to describe the experience, which was phenomenal, despite being on edge at every moment and dripping in sweat, but this time around I'll just let the images speak for themselves.

Come on in and look around...

I highly recommend you click the link to see all of the photos of this spectacular abandoned house...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2014/07/abandonment-issues-time-capsule-house.html




IMG_0104 by jerm IX, on Flickr



IMG_0312 by jerm IX, on Flickr



IMG_0091 by jerm IX, on Flickr



IMG_0148 by jerm IX, on Flickr



IMG_0142 by jerm IX, on Flickr



IMG_0080 by jerm IX, on Flickr



IMG_9908 by jerm IX, on Flickr



IMG_9950 by jerm IX, on Flickr



IMG_9924 by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 2, 2014)

Amazing place thank you.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 2, 2014)

What a location, great set too!
Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 2, 2014)

You,ve done it again with this awesome report and your blog, what can I say? its a treasure trove of bygone goodies still in situ, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 2, 2014)

Wonderful, a stunning find and sensitively recorded. Thank you very much for posting this and the link also.


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 3, 2014)

Absolutely awesome..


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 9, 2014)

Cheers all, really happy to hear that you enjoyed it!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow, what a fantastic place! I hope it stays lie it for future explorers. 
Hat's off to you again sir!


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks UrbanX. Only a handful of us know about this one and it is gonna stay that way.


----------



## NakedEye (Jul 10, 2014)

Keep that secret jerm IX, stunning place, a real glimpse into the past. Lovely clear photographs also. Big thanks for letting us have a peek inside.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow, you've done it again, what a stunning place!


----------



## Dugie (Jul 11, 2014)

Stunning find thanks for posting this.

So it looks like a british family lived there. So much left behind, many memories.

Dugie


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yeah NakedEye, the secret is tight. And yes Dugie they were of British descent.


----------

